# Barack Obama’s hard cell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Barack Obama's hard cell*

By Chris Cassidy

President Obama could soon have the ability to personally text 
message every single cell-phone-toting American whether they 
like it or not - with "critical emergency alerts" under a new federal
program that civil libertarians and political opponents say is a 
Big Brother-like intrusion posing a high risk of political abuse.

Federal officials in New York yesterday unveiled the three-tiered
emergency alert system that would blast messages about 
Amber Alerts, impending weather disasters and terror threats 
to mobile devices.
Cell-phone users could opt out of most alerts if they want to,

but not the texter-in-chief's presidential pages.

70 Comments

Gallery

Poll

Push for gov't text power dials up anger
*More On:*


+ Emergency Alerts
+ Tad Kasperowicz
+ Alan Dershowitz


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> President Obama could soon have the ability to personally text
> message every single cell-phone-toting American whether they
> like it or not


I'd only be on-board if I could text Obama back......GFYS.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> I'd only be on-board if I could text Obama back......GFYS.


+1 CC

I am one to say that the presidency is not an easy job. Although Obama was not my canidate of choice I had hopes that he would surprise me and would not be as bad as I expected. Over his presidency he has done nothing but disappoint hard working Americans. Lavish vacations on tax payers dollars, filling out NCAA brackets on national television, and now having the brilliant idea to be able to text message every person in the country.

Who is paying for this text service???? Lets seeeeee, TAXES. Why do I have to pay for Obama's text messaging fetish.

If I get a text message from Obama who is going to pay for the 10 cents it cost for me to receive it?

These lame spending ideas keep getting regurgitated by the democratic party and Obama goes along with it.

A real leader would see that this type of service is not necessary infrastructure for this country to operate upon . The money could be spent somewhere else.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

officerbob said:


> If I get a text message from Obama who is going to pay for the 10 cents it cost for me to receive it?


If it costs you 10 cents to get a text, that's your fault for having a job. You need to lose your job, be permanently scarred emotionally from it so that you can't work and then you will get your texts for free. 

So, the government is going to force cell companies to install a special chip. Let's just add a few bucks to the cost of your next phone for that. Then add a couple dollars a month to your bill to provide for the new "service" that will be needed to get these messages to you. Oh and don't forget about the little program in the chip that will allow them to track and monitor you should they choose to. I know that sounds paranoid, but let's be honest, you know it's going to have that function. Why is it the liberals bitch about the Patriot Act, but it's ok for a special chip to be placed in a device that I own for the sole use of the government. If Bush had come up with this idea, the liberals would be screaming.

Oh and maybe it's just me, but should an event arise where the president needs to immediately reach every person in the country wouldn't you think that would be the type of event that would require his full attention? Does anyone really think he should take even 5 seconds to send a text or even ask someone to do it for him?


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> Oh and maybe it's just me, but should an event arise where the president needs to immediately reach every person in the country wouldn't you think that would be the type of event that would require his full attention? Does anyone really think he should take even 5 seconds to send a text or even ask someone to do it for him?


We already have an emergency alert system as well. It comes on and makes beeping noises once a month when I am trying to watch Along Came Polly.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He is just getting prepared for 5/21/11 LOL


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

******************URGENT MESSAGE FROM PRESIDENT OBAMA*******
If use wants to gets your kick afta da next election use best votes abuncha times
tanks
yo prez
*


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> He is just getting prepared for 5/21/11 LOL


A lot of good a text message is going to do......:cold: Lol, that reference to the end of time just made my night kw.


----------

